# the great Pharoah!



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Pharoah was a 17.2hh TB gelding he was 30 to 35 years old, he was black with a roman face. we got him along with a Arab/QH that was 6 but we took the Arab back, and kept him. i rode him a few times and he loved it he would walk in circles and i never needed anything on him he would do his own thing and wouldnt let me steer anyways. when we got him he was underweight and didnt look the best. we got him to gain 200 to 300 pounds but he still was thin, when we took Cassy back my mom asked if i wanted to take Pharoah to i said "no" i knew he wouldnt last long there. he was in a small pasture with a mom and her 6 year old and 3 year old foals.. and barely got food ir pretection. in the pasture he looked so handsom and looked like he belonged with my QH and my mothers Tb/Clyd. 

He was off the track and from the curcus when he was younger. he would dance when he was exited by moving his head back and forth on both front legs. he would rear on comand and took his time coming to get fed leting the other horses wait for him. he was a great horse. 

he pasted on december 31 or january 1st.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

he was a gorgeous horse, it sounds like you had good times.
Rest in peace Pharoah


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. We did have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, he was a nice looking fella.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, horselovinlady. He was stunning looked half his age and acted like he was 10.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

